# How to pronounce "GNU" brand?



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

guh-nu

10char


----------



## salvarez (Nov 5, 2013)

Or [noo] as the animal or [gnoo] as the operating system?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I hear people pronounce it guh-new and it always stands out to me because I feel like it should be a silent G. 

:dunno:


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> I hear people pronounce it guh-new and it always stands out to me because I feel like it should be a silent G.
> 
> :dunno:


I just watched a couple review videos on the board, they all pronounced it guh-new... Yeah it's really weird but maybe they're right? Gnu B Nice 2010 Womens Snowboad - YouTube


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

I always just said the letters "Gee En You". But what the fuck do I know?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

It's Ga-new! Hard, not silent "G!"


I used to pronounce it "noo" too! Just like the african agnimal!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

It's ga-new. Apparently when Mike Olson was thinking of names he was going to call it Antelope, but he thought it was too weird, so GNU it was.


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

oh haha, thank you!!


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

Here you go. Might be dating myself with this but...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAwVIZDAUF0


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

SinkHole said:


> Here you go. Might be dating myself with this but...
> 
> Gary Gnu - YouTube


LOL thats what it has always reminded me of as well.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

freshy said:


> It's ga-new. Apparently when Mike Olson was thinking of names he was going to call it Antelope, but he thought it was too weird, so GNU it was.


I'm a zoo keeper so I've always said n'oo. If this was his line of thought it should definitely be pronounced n'oo like the animal. 

Of course unless he wanted to change I up to be weird, like the graphics of their boards. :dizzy:


----------

